# Boilie Recipes for Carp



## tpet96

Please post your favorite Boilie Recipes for Carp fishing (not personal if you don't wish) here.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

OK you boilie guys are being awful quiet on this thread...cmon hook a newbie up ....i can find some recipes on the net but i would like to hear some more from you guys.

Mitch


----------



## TimJC

http://www.fishforcarp.com
This is a good place to begin the search for base mixes. I often look here when I am considering a new base just to give me a feel for amounts that will work.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Thanks Tim, good site. Next question...i plan on using flavoring i can buy at the supermarket...ie. extracts. How much flavoring do you guys reccomend adding to your base mix and do you add any flavoring to the container that you store you boilies in....i am talking teaspoons/tablespoons instead of milliliters lol. Maybe i am just reading too much into this.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96

Shorebound, 

This recipe came from the above address, and is what I started with. It mixes and rolls well, AND catches fish.

6oz Semolina Flour
4oz Soy Flour
2oz Milk Powder (I would suggest some sort of animal milk replacer: Calf, Goat, etc. If you don't want to do this, add 1 extra oz of semolina and 1 extra oz. of Soy Flours. Milk powder we get at the store (powdered milk) is fat free....which is not a good thing when rolling boilies)
2oz Ground Rice Flour
2oz Maize or Corn Meal/flour

You will need about 4 medium eggs cracked in a bowl. Add your flavorings and sweeteners to this mix (these will be used on the hook, not as chum.....so feel free to add like 15mls of flavoring (vanilla, strawberry, etc.), 10mls of Artificial liquid sweetener (found in the coffee section), and food coloring of your choice. Combine with the eggs and beat. Mix all your dry ingredients together seperately. Slowly add some of the dry mix to the eggs and beat with a fork until you get a Poridge looking mess. LEt it sit for 5 mins to absorb the liquid. Then continue to add the dry mix.....once too thick by fork, switch to hand. Keep adding dry mix until you get a "play-dough" look and feel. If you run out of basemix, just keep adding either rice flour or soy flour until you get the desired effect. ONce done, just break off little pieces, roll small balls into dime diameter pieces or bigger, and boil for 2 mins. Take out of boiling water and let air dry over night. You can freeze them until ready to use (thaw first) or use them fresh. I like taking some corn syrup (Karo) and the flavoring of the boilies, and putting it into a ziplock. Add some of your boilies you are planning to use that day into that bag, and coat the boilies. Gives them extra attraction.


----------



## tpet96

Mitch,

Flavor levels are all depending on what you prefer. Most people say that too much flavoring will turn off a carp. Well.....yes....if you are going to use that bait as chum. But I want the fish to find my hookbait quicker than anything else. So I usually "key" up the flavorings in them. You DON'T want to flavor your chum this highly though. I would suggest starting with Vanilla or Strawberry flavorings. You will get good takes with those as a start. I would say with that recipe, and store flavorings, go ahead and add 1/4 teaspoon of the flavoring and the same with the artificial sweetener.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Wow thanks Shawn...that was just what i was looking for...i am gonna whip some up this week.

Mitch


----------



## tpet96

Mitch,

No prob.  It's all trial and error. And to be honest, I haven't made somethign that carp Didn't eat...LOL. My goal is to try to gain the "edge" on the competition...to come up with a bait that the fish will prefer over the other baits being presented. I think I have that worked out....and plan to fish it exclusively for our Carp Challenge in September. And it will remain under lock and key until then  hehe. 

I will have a good supply of bait with me at the outing this weekend. Feel free to ask for some if you wish. I don't mind sharing. Especially if I'm catching and your not  That's the whole purpose of our outings. But as for Catking......he's on his own


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Well just got done with my first batch of boilies and pack bait...decided to try bannana oil for flavoring....used stawberry bannana jello in the packbait recipe.....had the boy helping me....it was pretty fun to experiment.
By the way...tried making a few in the microwave (pop ups)...boy they came out just like styrofoam....i think they were too bouyant.....also i noticed as i was boiling the rest...just about the time i was taking them out...a few started to float...is this normal? or did i screw up somehow?

Mitch


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Floating is normal, a lot of guys say that you should boil the boilies untill they float. Don't worry they will sink to the bottom just fine after they cool down. The bait making can be half the fun of this type of carp fishing, and nothing is better then catching a fish on baits that you made from scratch.


----------



## Fishpro

Umm......Can I just buy some boillies from one of you guys this weekend? I think I`ll stick with canned corn!!!!!


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

lol, Paul I think i have plenty to share...lets just wait ta see if i can manage ta catch one on it  
Afetr all the mess i made, corn would have been easier....i hope it was worth it.


Mitch


----------



## Fishpro

Don`t get me wrong, I love to cook (you could never tell, could you?!  ) but that seems hard to do. Oh well, I still have that bucket of corn from last week.


----------



## PAYARA

i have a boilie resipe....its really simple...just pick up
a card and order some from the UK or one of these
jobs springing up over the country.  this is the mix i 
use all the time and it seems to work pretty well....
i have every flavor known to man,all perfectly rounded,
full of nutrition,and the fish love them  

yeah Shawn,i want to see how much money your going
to spend feeding a place like Erie,don't tell me its going 
to be cheap


----------



## tpet96

Actually, if you buy your flours by 50lb bags, it is relatively cheap  ($150/season) 250 lbs of flours will make enough boilies to feed the entire western basin. LOL. If I do a week session in some deeper waters of erie, I will likely be chumming 2lbs/day for 5 straight days. That's 10lbs of just boilies.


----------



## atrkyhntr

OK OK ... Aprox how many boilies would there be in a lb?


----------



## TimJC

It's probably a couple hundred. I make 16mm and 18mm and I know a pound is a lot, until you start chumming with them. That's why I started making a single pound of hookbaits and them 4 pounds for chumming (I mix this in a 5gal bucket).


----------



## atrkyhntr

Why use "artificial sweeteners" and can something else be used instead? and like what in what proportions?

I sit here LMAO as I ask questions because I am sure there are simply answers that this simple mind can't come up with    

I am ready to go cept the "artificial sweetener" is the only thing I am missing...

Almost forgot... how much is 10mis?
(10mls of Artificial liquid sweetener)

THANKS in advance!!

Clyde


----------



## tpet96

Artificial sweeteners do not "promote" fermentation like natural sweeteners (sugar, etc.) Besides, it's much more potent than regular sugar......and takes less artificial liquid sweetener (Nutrasweet in your grocery store near the coffee). As for the mls, you can do a search on ask.com for milliliter conversion tables.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Thanks Buddy !!!


----------

